# Fishing with a Gun



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I've always wondered how many people take a pistol out on the boat with them? If it be to shoot a shark or snake or for personal protection??? I know most all of us carry, so surely ya'll don't leave them in the truck back at the ramp. I don't have a boat, but when I get one I THINK i'll have mine with me.... Any stories of needing a gun on the boat or yak ????


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

its legal as of 2011 to take a handgun on a boat in public waters it is just like having one in your car or truck......discharging a handgun from a boat is a different deal....better really know the law and jurisdiction that you are floating in.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Back when we were gung-ho used to shoot sharks and ling with a .22 rifle. The ling, because we were in small boats. Been a long time. Never really needed a gun out there. My party buddies offshore like to tow an empty handle bottle of Cruzan behind the boat about 70 feet back, and shoot at it with .22 pistols. Can't say they really need to do that either. Hemingway shot at sharks with various weapons. One time the gaff flew back, hit his pistol, the gun went off and shot the boat, and half the bullet stayed in his leg. They had to come in early.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's always better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Definitely never leave it in the truck, nothing worse than providing weapons to the bad guys. 

Don't need it for sharks or snakes or anything else, only the two legged critters. On the water you never know what's going on and nobody can get to you in time if something does happen. Long ago I had an incident fishing at night at Braunig Lake here in SA, probably the only two boats in the water and another boat encroached right up to mine. They didn't seem to understand anything that was being said, but when they saw me reach under my seat they backed up and started making some dumb random chit chat and then they headed straight for the ramp. 

I always carry on the boat or out where help is unavailable. This coming from someone who's worked nights down town and has a CHL and can count the number of times I've carried a weapon in my life with just my fingers.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

jtbailey said:


> I've always wondered how many people take a pistol out on the boat with them? If it be to shoot a shark or snake or for personal protection??? I know most all of us carry, so surely ya'll don't leave them in the truck back at the ramp. I don't have a boat, but when I get one I THINK i'll have mine with me.... Any stories of needing a gun on the boat or yak ????


 Here is what the law says but keep in mind law enforcement and game wardens can pretty much do whatever they see fit to do in a particular situation. Myself, if my family is with me, I have a firearm.

*Texas Gun Law*

*Texas Weapons Laws*
*The General Firearms Laws of The State of Texas:*

In Texas, it is generally illegal to carry a handgun outside of a personâ€™s own premises. However, a person may carry, either open or concealed, in a non-threatening or alarming manner, a shotgun or rifle.
However even with a handgun, in Texas, there are several places where a person may possess a handgun legally without the benefit of a Texas Concealed Handgun License (CHL). These places include:


A personâ€™s residence or other real property under their control.
A personâ€™s private motor vehicle or watercraft if the handgun is concealed, and the person is legal to possess a firearm, is not a member of a street gang, and is not engaged in the commission of a crime greater than a Class C misdemeanor traffic or boating violation.
A person engaged in lawful fishing, hunting, or other sporting activity on the immediate premises where the activity is conducted, or is en route between the premises and the personsâ€™ residence or motor vehicle, if the firearm is a type commonly used in the activity.
While storing a loaded firearm, it must be in a place which cannot be accessed by a child under the age of 17, or secured with a trigger lock if there is reason to know that a child under 17 may gain access to the firearm.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

I carry mine everywhere , exception if there's a 30.06 sign. Boat, car, grocery store, church!


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Where I live in Florida, all of the saltwater fishing is very rural... it's called the forgotten coast for a reason. Someone could blow your brains out and you'd not be found for days, so with that being said, yes, I pack heat. Give my carry gun a good coat of ballistol, and hope I don't turtle the yak and then get after it. Never had any problems with the toothless, shoeless, shirtless locals of Wakulla or Taylor county and don't plan on it, as most are good people... it's just the bad few that like to fish too ya know.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Shady Walls said:


> I carry mine everywhere , exception if there's a 30.06 sign. Boat, car, grocery store, church!


Me too!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> It's always better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


^^^^^^^^


----------



## strikezone37 (Apr 13, 2009)

*On the water*

In my captains class, we were told it is perfectly legal and in fact three shots in a row is the accepted signal for an emergency.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Gun in a Boat*



jtbailey said:


> I've always wondered how many people take a pistol out on the boat with them? If it be to shoot a shark or snake or for personal protection??? I know most all of us carry, so surely ya'll don't leave them in the truck back at the ramp. I don't have a boat, but when I get one I THINK i'll have mine with me.... Any stories of needing a gun on the boat or yak ????


Don't know if this is appropriate but one Sunday years ago I walked over to see what a crowd of people were looking at at a fish camp on Taylor's Bayou. It was a dead lady. She and her new husband and another couple were in a small rented boat and her husband had a .22 rifle he was "plinking" with. He saw a snake in the water, swung the rifle around and started shooting at it. He shot his new wife in the face and killed her.
I guess my point is a person needs to be mighty careful when handling a gun but some places and situations are more dangerous than others.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

hunterjck said:


> Don't know if this is appropriate but one Sunday years ago I walked over to see what a crowd of people were looking at at a fish camp on Taylor's Bayou. It was a dead lady. She and her new husband and another couple were in a small rented boat and her husband had a .22 rifle he was "plinking" with. He saw a snake in the water, swung the rifle around and started shooting at it. He shot his new wife in the face and killed her.
> I guess my point is a person needs to be mighty careful when handling a gun but some places and situations are more dangerous than others.


 I'm all for CHL and I have one but there are a lot of stats of people hurting themselves and their loved ones. We all think it won't be us... hopefully we are correct.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

*hardheads vs .40*

Snagged a hardhead with my lure last year, needed protection :rotfl:


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I primarily fish desolate areas of the LLM and don't wade without my .40, I have friends who have watched their boat drive off


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

cory4408 said:


> I primarily fish desolate areas of the LLM and don't wade without my .40, I have friends who have watched their boat drive off


 Holy ****.... being way out there what in the hull would they do??? Cell reception? was it the federalalies from across the border??


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Snagged a hardhead with my lure last year, needed protection :rotfl:


 Gulp user! :rotfl: :ac550:


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

A friend of mine always brings an AR-15 filled with greentip 556 ammo in his boat.
He wishes that he never has to pull it out but he says when time comes, he's ready.
I personally have my Commander and an extra mag with me.


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

I take a sawed off 20 ga with buck shot. that way I can sink a boat if someone gets crazy


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Pretty much the only time I don't have a gun on me is at work. So yes, I always have one in the boat.


----------



## Navy93 (Sep 29, 2014)

I never leave home without it....car or boat. Usually carry in a small waterproof pelican case while fishing.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Aggie1127 said:


> I take a sawed off 20 ga with buck shot. that way I can sink a boat if someone gets crazy


LOL DUDE.....SO YOUR ADMITTING ON A PUBLIC FORUM THAT YOU CARRY A SAWED OFF SHOTGUN WHICH IF SHORTER THAN 26" OAL AND OR UNDER 18" BARREL IS AN ILLEGAL WEAPON:headknock...

JUST CARRY IT DON'T BOAST ABOUT IT FER CRYIN OUT LOUD


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

When I was fishing a lot offshore, I had a short AR 15 and a handful of mags in my duffel bag. I didn't tell everyone, didn't show it off, didn't wave it around. But, due to some experiences we had off Galveston, I never left the dock without it. 

Once I had it, I never needed it, but.... I did not want to be found without it again. 

I usually have my everyday carry with my ( CHL ) inshore fishing. Again, not everyone needs to know you have it.

There ain't no 911 call 50 miles offshore, or in the marsh.


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

What have y'all had happen to you that you need to carry an AR off shore or even a pistol inshore. Afraid of the cartels stealing your boat? Pop a few shots off at someone pot licking? I have personally never been on a boat and felt I needed protection, expect for the time the rattlesnake was coming to the boat but knowing my luck I would have just shot a hole in the boat and missed the snake.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I always carry. You never know when someones going to try to potlick your honey hole. 


It's better to have a gun and not need it than to need a gun and not have it.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Tilly_Bend said:


> What have y'all had happen to you that you need to carry an AR off shore or even a pistol inshore. Afraid of the cartels stealing your boat? Pop a few shots off at someone pot licking? I have personally never been on a boat and felt I needed protection, expect for the time the rattlesnake was coming to the boat but knowing my luck I would have just shot a hole in the boat and missed the snake.


If you feel you're not responsible enough to carry a firearm, then be an adult and not carry one and keep it to yourself please. We don't need you making decisions for us.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> If you feel you're not responsible enough to carry a firearm, then be an adult and not carry one and keep it to yourself please. We don't need you making decisions for us.


I think he (Tilly_bend) is pro-Omama.


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> If you feel you're not responsible enough to carry a firearm, then be an adult and not carry one and keep it to yourself please. We don't need you making decisions for us.


My comment about shooting the boat was a joke... I was just looking for an answer from someone on why they felt it was necessary to carry while fishing, your fishing not walking through Downtown Houston. And before people berate me for even asking a questions about CHL/carrying, I'm all for it. I have a CHL but usually only carry when I'm taking my dog out at night walking around the Med Center in Houston, otherwise it stays mostly in the truck.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Trouthappy said:


> Hemingway shot at sharks with various weapons. One time the gaff flew back, hit his pistol, the gun went off and shot the boat, and half the bullet stayed in his leg. *They had to come in early*.


Another gun tragedy - cutting a fishing trip short is serious business.

I hate the thought of exposing a weapon to salt. I could bring a cheap weapon that I felt like was a throw-away, but not one of my babies.

I'll go ahead and admit to something that a lot of people won't. I've seen some incredibly obnoxious things on the water - I had a guy roar out of one of the back lakes in an air boat and cut between a bunch of fishermen and the shore. I'll spare the full details, but an unbelievably dangerous and offensive thing to do. If I had access to a weapon, I _might_ have considered taking out his air motor. You know... just a passing thought? Not the guy, just the motor or the fan.

Or last summer, the guide that literally cut through the slick that we were catching fish from (while we were wading), close enough that I could juuust almost cast into his boat. I yelled, and he actually turned around and came back like he wanted to fight. I'm pretty sure he was close enough that I could have taken out his outboard without endangering the people.

Not that I would really do such a thing. But why be tempted? 

And besides... I hate to submit a weapon to salt.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Ran into quite a few clowns out giggin, with no lantern or gig of their own, just out there. I carry one on my boat and person if giggin now, ran into a few I knew were on something by their actions. Always thought if someone pulled one on me, someone might be able to see a quick flash but hear a shot, I doubt it. Either them or me, I choose me.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

It doesn't do you any good at the house or in the truck when you're on the boat or anywhere else for that matter. Hope I never need it, but I got it if I do..


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Tilly_Bend said:


> What have y'all had happen to you that you need to carry an AR off shore or even a pistol inshore. Afraid of the cartels stealing your boat? Pop a few shots off at someone pot licking? I have personally never been on a boat and felt I needed protection, expect for the time the rattlesnake was coming to the boat but knowing my luck I would have just shot a hole in the boat and missed the snake.


 I launch is some pretty secluded places, one of which they pulled a dead body up that got dumped off the bridge the night before. I was even fishing that evening the body got dumped.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

When i was a kid running a trapline with a neighbor,in a canoe on a 900 acre lake,we had a couple of drunks keep buzzing us and throwing a wake at us.They sobered up and left at full speed the second my partner in the front of the canoe leveled his 12 gauge at them,and he told me later he was going to shoot the motor first.The water in the Upper Peninsula is cold during trapping season,i know he would have done it.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> Another gun tragedy - cutting a fishing trip short is serious business.
> 
> I hate the thought of exposing a weapon to salt. I could bring a cheap weapon that I felt like was a throw-away, but not one of my babies.
> 
> ...


Your thought is PRETTY WRONG here and you will get in big trouble in court.

Another similar (but WRONG) example is if I drive on the road and someone cuts in front of my car close enough that I could rear-end him, should I pull out my piece and shoot his tires?

*You will NEVER pull out your weapon unless you know for sure that your life or loved ones' life got threatened.*


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> Another gun tragedy - cutting a fishing trip short is serious business.
> 
> I hate the thought of exposing a weapon to salt. I could bring a cheap weapon that I felt like was a throw-away, but not one of my babies.
> 
> ...


Salt will defiantly do a number on a firearm. This in my "Stainless" Judge after only 3 years in my tackle bag. I'll admit it's not my first choice for a self defense weapon, but its cheep, easy to fire from a rocking boat, and if I ever get into a me or them situation, I would rather have the Judge loaded with 4 shot than my pocket knife to defend myself.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Tilly_Bend said:


> My comment about shooting the boat was a joke... I was just looking for an answer from someone on why they felt it was necessary to carry while fishing, your fishing not walking through Downtown Houston. And before people berate me for even asking a questions about CHL/carrying, I'm all for it. I have a CHL but usually only carry when I'm taking my dog out at night walking around the Med Center in Houston, otherwise it stays mostly in the truck.


I listed my reasons. Secondly, last time I checked, it's not called the bill of needs and I don't need to give any justification for it anways. I carry everywhere, everyday. If you see me in person, you can be 100% sure of the fact that I am armed with at least 1 pistol and 2 knives. No comprises on that either.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

About 20 years ago I had just started a wade on the north side of the shrimp channel between AP and Port A when much to my surprise an unsavory gent appeared out of the marsh, approached me and asked if I would give him a ride to the other side of the channel. Not exactly sure what he had been drinking/snorting/smoking but he was under the influence of some sort. Giving him a ride to the other side of the channel was the last thing I wanted to do but I figured it was the quickest way to get rid of him (I could have just got in the boat and left but he was already on me and I had just dropped off three buddies further down the shore). He had been sticking his hand into stone crab holes and pulling off the claws, both legal and non-legal ones...whichever claw would latch onto him is the one he would tear off. He had a burlap sack with probably 50 huge claws in it and told me he would give me some of the illegal ones as compensation for the ride. I told him thanks but no thanks. I figured anyone who would voluntarily let a stone crab clamp onto their fingers is someone I didn't want to deal with, lol. He had some pretty heavy duty gloves but still! Anyway, I gave him a ride and nothing came of it but I sure would have felt better if I had a pistol within reach on the ride over. I went back across the channel to fish and it may have been 20 minutes later I noticed a Sheriff's deputy was talking to the guy and then began searching his vehicle. I few minutes later the guy was being handcuffed and was put in the cruiser. You just never know.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Night time brings out an unsavory element! I used to be a night pirate and fish at night by myself all the time. I was a little niave to think I could handle any situation on my own without a firearm. One time some guys pulled up right behind my boat in their car looking around very suspiciously, this was 3:00 a.m., at the boat ramp. Didnt say a word for awhile. This was at fatboys by the way. No doubt they were up to no good but left when they saw a car coming. I should have been packing heat!!! This is but one of many stories that actually happened to me.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

I have fished many halibut charters in Alaska. Most of the boats kept a very rusty shotgun on board, more often than not a 410 "snake charmer", for the purpose of killing a large fish before putting it in a boat full of excited fishermen. One fish we caught (210 lbs) took 3 shots behind the head to subdue it.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Tilly_Bend said:


> What have y'all had happen to you that you need to carry an AR off shore or even a pistol inshore. Afraid of the cartels stealing your boat? Pop a few shots off at someone pot licking?


Yes as a matter of fact that IS one of the things you might want to think about.

In the late 80's, we had a small flybridge we fished out of Galveston. Got invited to run a much bigger boat one weekend, so the owner could party and hang out with his lady friend ( I am purposely being vague here ). Sometime after midnight, noticed a small boat on radar, no lights showing, approaching us from dead south. We are about 45 miles S of Galveston, headed to Tequila/Cerveza/Little Sister, all of the above, just cruising an easy 9-10 knots.

Still with no lights, this boat swings in behind us, hangs back a couple hundred yards or less, can see the wake from it, and it is just hanging there in our shadow. Woke the owner up, he had a couple shotguns, and I had a pistol in my bag. Turned lights on got everyone up and made a bit of a show, pointing at them from the bridge. Tried to hail them on the radio, no response. After fifteen minutes, they turned north and hauled it fast in that direction.

Get's better yet. About 15 minutes after they left, a CG cutter, slammed straight across our bow, about 100 yards in front of us, showing ONLY a white anchor light. Tried to raise them on the radio, no luck, could talk to shrimpers, knew the radio was working. Cutter made a sweep around us, then took off towards the north also, full speed ahead.

Spoke later with a retired CG guy, his thought was that the CG was chasing a drug boat on an intercept, based on a tip, and didn't want to reveal themselves. The small boat, was trying to hide in our radar signature, and either dump their load of drugs, or swap boats with us. FWIW, his advice, was to bring a little heavier weapon than a pistol or shotgun. I put together a collapsible stock AR, with a short but legal barrel and bag of 30 round magazines. Problem solved.

Us turning the lights on, making sure they knew, that we knew they were there, looks like it took the element of surprise away from them. THAT's why I bring an AR on over night trips, especially on slower boats, where escape might not be an option.


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

I never realized how many ppl are packing on the Texas bays! It's a good thing and sure makes me want to start doing the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

AlCapone said:


> Your thought is PRETTY WRONG here and you will get in big trouble in court.
> 
> Another similar (but WRONG) example is if I drive on the road and someone cuts in front of my car close enough that I could rear-end him, should I pull out my piece and shoot his tires?
> 
> *You will NEVER pull out your weapon unless you know for sure that your life or loved ones' life got threatened.*


 Woah, woah, woah. Slow down. I even put a smiley face down near the end, just to clue in anyone who doesn't recognize a bit of humor. I was just saying that I have some really dark thoughts about these jokers on the water.

I know a lot of people who carry on the water. I never felt the need. All things considered, the people who fish and boat are a much better group that what I meet on the street. I'm pretty sure that if I was going around shooting out the tires of people who cut me off in traffic, you would have read about it in the paper. (And I wouldn't be here writing this.)

If I was sailing open ocean, I would certainly have a weapon aboard. Shooting it out with another small boat in the bay? Somehow I just don't see me EVER having a need to do that. And I really don't like the thought of subjecting a gun to salt.

I don't condemn anyone who wants to carry, at any time. But it's just hard for me to even think up a scenario where I would have to resort to that while fishing. Sorry... I guess I'm just going to have to start putting the words "just joking" in my posts, when appropriate. I thought this was obvious enough.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> Salt will defiantly do a number on a firearm. This in my "Stainless" Judge after only 3 years in my tackle bag. I'll admit it's not my first choice for a self defense weapon, but its cheep, easy to fire from a rocking boat, and if I ever get into a me or them situation, I would rather have the Judge loaded with 4 shot than my pocket knife to defend myself.


If I absolutely had to pick on to keep on the boat, that would be about the best choice I could think of. (With the .410 loaded, not the .45.) Any need would likely be up close and personal, and there's no danger of a bullet skipping and hitting someone else downrange. The chance of making an accurate long shot from a bobbing boat are pretty slim. Besides, if they're not close, there's probably another option.

Unless.... I take my daughter fishing, she stays in the boat, and someone kidnaps her. As they are speeding away, I get in my boat, allow for the bounce of the waves, and take out their engine, while avoiding putting her in danger.

Yeah, maybe not. The shot shell sounds like enough.


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

It really depends if I'm gonna be drinking beer or not that day.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

So....there's a form to sign to become a gang member???


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

I carry on the boat. Never know when you gonna run into pirates with an eye patch and swords and messed up teeth in the gulf.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> Woah, woah, woah. Slow down. I even put a smiley face down near the end, just to clue in anyone who doesn't recognize a bit of humor. I was just saying that I have some really dark thoughts about these jokers on the water.
> 
> I know a lot of people who carry on the water. I never felt the need. All things considered, the people who fish and boat are a much better group that what I meet on the street. I'm pretty sure that if I was going around shooting out the tires of people who cut me off in traffic, you would have read about it in the paper. (And I wouldn't be here writing this.)
> 
> ...


Sorry, but those of us who carry a firearm everyday and understand how serious it is if you have to shoot someone, don't want some left wing nut job taking what you say as the truth. It's not OK to joke about having to shoot someone.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> Woah, woah, woah. Slow down. I even put a smiley face down near the end, just to clue in anyone who doesn't recognize a bit of humor. I was just saying that I have some really dark thoughts about these jokers on the water.
> 
> I know a lot of people who carry on the water. I never felt the need. All things considered, the people who fish and boat are a much better group that what I meet on the street. I'm pretty sure that if I was going around shooting out the tires of people who cut me off in traffic, you would have read about it in the paper. (And I wouldn't be here writing this.)
> 
> ...


I saw the meaning of your post, you've got to understand you're dealing with an extremely oversensitive demographic with this topic. And I say that as someone who's had a CHL since Texas first started dishing them out. Your point of "why tempt yourself" can definitely apply to some of the yahoos I've seen running around in our bays, some of them "gentlemen" have a tough time controlling their emotions.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

I carry on my boat. I've been boarded by the coast guard and simply told them prior to boarding that I had a pistol on board. They looked at me in a perplexed way and asked me why would I carry a pistol on my boat? While pointing at his gun on his hip my answer was, for the same reason your carrying a gun, for protection. He really couldn't say much ...


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Only when the ramp lot is full of Tx license plates


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Back in the mid 80's some friends and I crossed over to Treasure Key for a vacation, we had heard of pirates and we were told to take a firearm and declare it to the authorities in the Bahamas when we got there.

We walk in to the little customs office and check in, guy asks if we have any firearms and I say yes, he asks to see it and I pull out my Ruger Redhawk 44 mag.
His eyes got big and he said 
"White boy, what you gonna do with that?"
I said "shoot a pirate if they try to steal our boat"

He laughed, said "you gonna blow someones head clean off, you guys have fun and don't get into trouble". When we walked out the customs guys were all laughing and wondering where the pirates were.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Back in the mid 80's some friends and I crossed over to Treasure Key for a vacation, we had heard of pirates and we were told to take a firearm and declare it to the authorities in the Bahamas when we got there.
> 
> We walk in to the little customs office and check in, guy asks if we have any firearms and I say yes, he asks to see it and I pull out my Ruger Redhawk 44 mag.
> His eyes got big and he said
> ...


That's a funny story! I am surprised they let you take a gun into the bahamas.

As said earlier about the alcohol issue, you guys packing realize you can get in a lot of trouble with a little beer on your breath and someone finds out you have a gun in the boat. Trouble.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Never felt a need. After reading some of these post I am very surprised there hasn't been a bay rage shooting.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> Sorry, but those of us who carry a firearm everyday and understand how serious it is if you have to shoot someone, don't want some left wing nut job taking what you say as the truth. It's not OK to joke about having to shoot someone.


 Lighten up Francis ;-).


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> I listed my reasons. Secondly, last time I checked, it's not called the bill of needs and I don't need to give any justification for it anways. I carry everywhere, everyday. If you see me in person, you can be 100% sure of the fact that I am armed with at least 1 pistol and 2 knives. No comprises on that either.


For someone who is so passionate about concealed carry you'd think you would know that you can't carry everywhere. Schools, establishments that generate more than 50% of their annual revenue from alcohol sales, etc.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

wickedwader said:


> Lighten up Francis ;-).





SaltMan said:


> For someone who is so passionate about concealed carry you'd think you would know that you can't carry everywhere. Schools, establishments that generate more than 50% of their annual revenue from alcohol sales, etc.


Ah just ignore him, he's 22 years old and afraid to go through life without having a gun wherever he goes. The various internet forums are full of these guys. Probably carries around a bug out bag and tactical pack everywhere too, stashes caches of weapons and supplies in various hidden locations across the country and I'm sure is actively working on his bunker as we speak which would explain why he hasn't been back to this thread.

I have a CHL, don't shoot me! :bounce:


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Justletmein, you forgot about his two knives! lol Cause one is never enough!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SaltMan said:


> Justletmein, you forgot about his two knives! lol Cause one is never enough!


Rats, of course! Gotta have the EDC knife hung around your neck for quick access, and then the one on the belt in case you're being strangled by the neck carry rope and can't get to it.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

SaltMan said:


> Justletmein, you forgot about his two knives! lol Cause one is never enough!


lol. :rotfl::brew2:


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

SaltMan said:


> For someone who is so passionate about concealed carry you'd think you would know that you can't carry everywhere. Schools, establishments that generate more than 50% of their annual revenue from alcohol sales, etc.


I don't live in Texas anymore, so the 50% rule doesn't apply at all in my state, so sorry to disappoint you. Besides, if you want to throw out the 50% rule, you should also know that it only applies to establishments that generate over 50% of their sales through alcohol to be consumed on the premises, not just "alcohol sales" in general.



justletmein said:


> Ah just ignore him, he's 22 years old and afraid to go through life without having a gun wherever he goes. The various internet forums are full of these guys. Probably carries around a bug out bag and tactical pack everywhere too, stashes caches of weapons and supplies in various hidden locations across the country and I'm sure is actively working on his bunker as we speak which would explain why he hasn't been back to this thread.
> 
> I have a CHL, don't shoot me! :bounce:


Boy you sure got me pegged don't you? I love how because I have over 3 dozen firearms, and plenty of ammuntion and reloading components to go with them, it's suddenly a "weapons cache" and not a hobby. You know, I have enough reels to have a "reel cache" too... gotta snag people when I can. Boy boy, look at the big timin 38 year old. Hiding behind his username on a fishing forum. Probably grew up in a predominantly white neighborhood, and has never known poverty in his life. You probably wouldn't even know what it's like to have a knife pulled on you, would you? GFYS.



SaltMan said:


> Justletmein, you forgot about his two knives! lol Cause one is never enough!


You're right, one is never enough.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> I don't live in Texas anymore, so the 50% rule doesn't apply at all in my state, so sorry to disappoint you. Besides, if you want to throw out the 50% rule, you should also know that it only applies to establishments that generate over 50% of their sales through alcohol to be consumed on the premises, not just "alcohol sales" in general.
> 
> Boy you sure got me pegged don't you? I love how because I have over 3 dozen firearms, and plenty of ammuntion and reloading components to go with them, it's suddenly a "weapons cache" and not a hobby. You know, I have enough reels to have a "reel cache" too... gotta snag people when I can. Boy boy, look at the big timin 38 year old. Hiding behind his username on a fishing forum. Probably grew up in a predominantly white neighborhood, and has never known poverty in his life. You probably wouldn't even know what it's like to have a knife pulled on you, would you? GFYS.
> 
> You're right, one is never enough.


bwahahahahaha. Gotcha!

What's your arfcom username? hahahah

edit: Just busting your chops dude, don't worry most of us are right there with you... but like what was already said, lighten up Francis. Don't get brainwashed by the internet tactical elite forums too much. One little post and you start boasting the size of your stash and justifying things with a horrible upbringing in da hood.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

justletmein said:


> bwahahahahaha. Gotcha!
> 
> What's your arfcom username? hahahah


I'm not a member of arfcom.

If you decide you don't want to hide behind your username anymore, and want to say this stuff to my face (which I'm sure you wouldn't) I'm in Houston until the first week of April, and I would LOVE to meet you. If you'd like I'll PM you my phone number and we can find a time and place so I can hear all about what you think of me in person. I prefer to meet at night but anywhere in broad daylight works as well.

EDIT: Just saw your edit, and I don't care. I don't care what you, or what the "internet tactical elite" have to say. Pulling your legally concealed firearm is serious business and is not something to joke about. Taking a life is one of the most mentally and emotionally damaging things you could do. Besides, if I really was part of the internet tactical elite, I'd own an AR, a glock, and other types of firearms wouldnt I? Good thing I don't. I don't know of anyone in the "tactical" community that shoots rifles over 100 years old frequently and casts bullets, and also shoots wildcats. Oh well.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> I'm not a member of arfcom.
> 
> If you decide you don't want to hide behind your username anymore, and want to say this stuff to my face (which I'm sure you wouldn't) I'm in Houston until the first week of April, and I would LOVE to meet you. If you'd like I'll PM you my phone number and we can find a time and place so I can hear all about what you think of me in person. I prefer to meet at night but anywhere in broad daylight works as well.


Lighten up Francis! :dance:


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Hahaha...You should have your own YouTube Channel


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Never felt the need in the boat, but I don't think it's unwise for someone to be armed on the beaches or walk in fishing spots, especially at night.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Lone-Star said:


> Never felt the need in the boat, but I don't think it's unwise for someone to be armed on the beaches or walk in fishing spots, especially at night.


Definitely. Heck someone just got shot at Cos Way fishing pier in Corpus. I wonder if they were maybe having an argument with tmanbuckhunter or something. He seems to have a temper.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

justletmein said:


> Definitely. Heck someone just got shot at Cos Way fishing pier in Corpus. I wonder if they were maybe having an argument with tmanbuckhunter or something. He seems to have a temper.


Probably.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> Probably.


I'm so glad we have reputable characters like you to represent the gun rights movement. Ever vigilant standing guard for our rights and willing to challenge random internet strangers to throw down in parking lots across the country. You, sir, are exactly the type of person America wants to be armed everywhere you go.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

justletmein said:


> I'm so glad we have reputable characters like you to represent the gun rights movement. Ever vigilant standing guard for our rights and willing to challenge random internet strangers to throw down in parking lots across the country. You, sir, are exactly the type of person America wants to be armed everywhere you go.


I'm more concerned about people who think it's cute to joke about shooting people when their lives aren't in any real danger, but I guess me and you have different priorities now don't we?

Until you've been in a situation where you may have to pull your firearm and have to be ok with the reality that you may have to take someones life, you really just don't understand.

When did I challenge you? I just said I'd like to meet so you can discuss your distaste with me in person. Did me saying I prefer to meet at night alarm you? Sorry if it did, I'm a night owl.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Always have one around, mostly for curious coyotes. I've never had to shoot one, but I have had to pop a few rounds nearby to chase them off. I'm not too worried about a yote attacking me, but my friends have little dogs they bring out there. It is always comforting to me though, when I launch or pick up late at night and a car pulls up, not trailering a boat, I'm glad I have something on me in case the poop hits the propeller.

But since the question asked who goes fishing with a gun . . . . . One Summer, long ago in the Louisiana marsh I sat on the side porch of my fishing camp on Bayou Cook. I watched a fine redfish slamming bait on a mudflat, his entire golden back out of the water. He couldn't have been more than 80 yards away, though I'll admit that as I have told the story through the years, the distance has seemed to grow. I walked inside and grabbed my M1. Everyone was sleeping and were soon rudely awakened. One shot took the red's head almost cleanly off. I paddled out in my pirogue and captured my prize. Amazingly, I didn't lose any meat at all, save for the cheeks. I'm pretty sure that's not legal these days here in Texas, so I won't shoot at fish here.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

There's some scuzzy people out there, and it seems like they are always at the boat ramp.
Also, I don't ever leave a gun in my truck for someone to steal. So if I've got the gun, it goes in the boat instead of being left in the truck.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> I'm more concerned about people who think it's cute to joke about shooting people when their lives aren't in any real danger, but I guess me and you have different priorities now don't we?
> 
> Until you've been in a situation where you may have to pull your firearm and have to be ok with the reality that you may have to take someones life, you really just don't understand.
> 
> When did I challenge you? I just said I'd like to meet so you can discuss your distaste with me in person. Did me saying I prefer to meet at night alarm you? Sorry if it did, I'm a night owl.


If you'd bothered to read his post before freaking out you'd realize he was saying he's a hothead and didn't want to tempt himself.

As for you and you taking yourself way too seriously, I've been present for two armed robberies in my lifetime and nobody else had guns and everyone came out just fine. We did have to quit playing video games the one time and lost our quarters because the store wanted to close.

But hey, keep on making the rest of us gun owners look bad you're doing great. Keep on trying to challenge strangers on the internet and telling them to gfts. I'm sure the Obama administration loves guys like you so they can't point their fingers and say see I told you so. You strike me as the type of person most people don't want to be armed. Lol. Enjoy your arfcom browsing tomorrow.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

justletmein said:


> If you'd bothered to read his post before freaking out you'd realize he was saying he's a hothead and didn't want to tempt himself.
> 
> As for you and you taking yourself way too seriously, I've been present for two armed robberies in my lifetime and nobody else had guns and everyone came out just fine. We did have to quit playing video games the one time and lost our quarters because the store wanted to close.
> 
> But hey, keep on making the rest of us gun owners look bad you're doing great. I'm sure the Obama administration loves guys like you so they can't point their fingers and say see I told you so.


Okie dokie, believe what you want to believe. Someone who starts out as trolling and then gets angry seems like a very irrational person to me.

The people who make gun owners look bad are those who joke about shooting at someone or claim to be "hot headed" but own firearms anyways. Might want to get your priorities straight before you go pointing the finger. 38 years old and still aint learned a thing about being an adult.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> Okie dokie, believe what you want to believe. Someone who starts out as trolling and then gets angry seems like a very irrational person to me.
> 
> The people who make gun owners look bad are those who joke about shooting at someone or claim to be "hot headed" but own firearms anyways. Might want to get your priorities straight before you go pointing the finger. 38 years old and still aint learned a thing about being an adult.


Coming from the person who jokingly admitted to the shooting in Corpus. Lol


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

justletmein said:


> Coming from the person who jokingly admitted to the shooting in Corpus. Lol


No, that was you, joking, or, betting that I was the one who did it. Be sure to remember what you post... it helps sometimes.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yawn. Ribeye is digesting and I'm old so it's time for bed. Good luck with your being afraid to go anywhere without a gun and two knives goals and try to keep that temper under control kiddo.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

justletmein said:


> Yawn. Ribeye is digesting and I'm old so it's time for bed. Good luck with your being afraid to go anywhere without a gun and two knives goals and try to keep that temper under control kiddo.


If I have a firearm and two knives, what do I have to be afraid of? I haven't met anyone yet I'm afraid of yet.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm glad that whack job lives in Fla.


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

omg this thread is gold! only read through for the red. i carry my pistol and 2 knives always with me unless there is any alcohol involved or where law says i may not. one knife is for opening things and general use. other is for defense. this guy is insane though, literally entire thread just picking out people to call out who disagrees with his views. thank god he does not represent texas firearms movement. but there are always those who are even more insane or ignorant. maybe one day he will mature. but to stick to the thread i find it almost a necessity to have a rifle(s) and pistol(s) on my vessel any time i am on it, especially offshore and for overnighters. there are a lot of good people in this world but if you have seen some of the stuff i have you know that the bad outnumber them by far and some have no mercy,fear or care for anyone else.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

BigEgg said:


> omg this thread is gold! only read through for the red. i carry my pistol and 2 knives always with me unless there is any alcohol involved or where law says i may not. one knife is for opening things and general use. other is for defense. this guy is insane though, literally entire thread just picking out people to call out who disagrees with his views. thank god he does not represent texas firearms movement. but there are always those who are even more insane or ignorant. maybe one day he will mature. but to stick to the thread i find it almost a necessity to have a rifle(s) and pistol(s) on my vessel any time i am on it, especially offshore and for overnighters. there are a lot of good people in this world but if you have seen some of the stuff i have you know that the bad outnumber them by far and some have no mercy,fear or care for anyone else.


 What type of knife do you have for defense?


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

Lone-Star said:


> What type of knife do you have for defense?


My defense knife is a Cold Steel AK-47 straight edge and my box cutter and line cutter etc... is a cold steel recon tanto straight edge. the ak-47 is the defense knife because it can be opened while withdrawing from the pocket and also has the aluminum pointed pommel on it. edc pistol is a custom glock 17. may be picking up the xd9 mod 2 and the vp9 soon as well.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You guys are a hoot. I hope you don't blow your foot off playing with your toys.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Always nice to know theres a DE 50ae in the boat...couldnt get the sword to fit.


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

If you need to carry a knife or gun for defense no one should know you have it
untill It's time to use it.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

We have a sign up at the deer lease:

Don't try to teach a pig to sing. It annoys the pig, and wastes your time.

I kinda think that sums things up here.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Any questions???


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

lamar44 said:


> If you need to carry a knife or gun for defense no one should know you have it
> untill It's time to use it.


This guy gets it. ^


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I carry on the boat, because I'm not leaving it in the truck


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

justletmein said:


> This guy gets it. ^


We don't carry a gun on our boat.
It wouldn't be playing fair.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Always nice to know theres a DE 50ae in the boat...couldnt get the sword to fit.


A friend of mine has this and when we went to the range, he still prefers to get his hands on my s&w500.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Does a kayak count as a watercraft?


----------

